# Need to know how to cycle proviron and clomid with sust



## repoj (Jan 27, 2004)

I just got some clomid and some proviron frm my supplier and will be getting some sus by early next month. I just want to know how much proviron and clomid to cycle with my sust. I'm cycling sus one amp a week and my clomid is in 50 mg tabs and the proviron is in 25 mg tabs. What can you all suggest-besides individualy "preffered" cycles of something other than sus. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 27, 2004)

I've never used it, but it sounds worthless other than knocking estrogen down a bit, I would think it would be a bit expensive compared to letro but I dont even look at prices for it as it never cought my interest.

http://www.anabolicreview.com/drugprofiles.php?steroid=77

Clomid is PCT, dont bother running it during the cycle.


----------



## repoj (Jan 27, 2004)

I can't understand how you could think that it's worthless in my opinion-not knowcking your assistance and help bro. Other than that, can you tell me how I could cycle the clomid towards the end?


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 27, 2004)

maby not worthless...but more wasteful of money...prov's main purpose really is a a mild anti e on cycle...letro in most peoples opinion would be the better/cheaper way to go if u wanted to run a anti e on cycle...


that aside...25-50 mg a day of prov is the reccomended dose...take it on cycle...dont run it on pct

clomid pct should start about 3 weeks after the last sust shot...run it for about 3-4 weeks ...bout 300mg first few days...100mg for a week ..and 50mg for the rest


----------



## Mudge (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by repoj *_
> I can't understand how you could think that it's worthless in my opinion-not knowcking your assistance and help bro. Other than that, can you tell me how I could cycle the clomid towards the end?



Its a post cycle drug, as an anti estrogen during the cycle it may assist with gyno prevention but nolvadex seems better. It is not going to help stave off testicular atrophy like HCG would, so really it serves no purpose during cycle.

Same as any other PCT, I have the sticky there so people can hopefully educate themselves and make thier own decisions, but traditionally 2-3 weeks after your last shot you run the PCT. Depends what you ran and at what doses, I also prefer to run longer than other people. I also have an udpated post in there that points to clomid perhaps being better than nolvadex due to nothing showing lowering of IGF-1 levels.

I dont front load clomid/novladex or if I do its only the first day, I dont know that it servers a real purpose. 100mg for 1-2 weeks, 50mg for 1-5 weeks. I do ok on 50mg, but 100mg after the first week starts f#cking with my mood, and my skin a bit.


----------



## Power Rabbit (Jan 27, 2004)

i cant for the life of me find where i read it(somewhere on basskiller's site i think), but i think i remember that proviron really isnt a good choice for pct, more of a on cycl;e anti e...ill try to findthe article...


----------



## Mudge (Jan 27, 2004)

I could say probably more people run it on cycle, but really I know way too little about it, never used it, never interested in it.


----------



## raj1 (Jun 14, 2010)

proviron is best used during a cycle bt i chose arimidex o aromasin ovr it
n proviron is a btr choice den nolva durin cycle....i found d gains clean n hard


----------



## unclem (Jun 14, 2010)

bro they told you, take sust 250mg mon- thurs and proviron 25- 50mg ed throut your cycle use the clomid after your last shot 10days to 3 wks 100mg 3-5 days and 50mg the rest of the way. if u can get some hcg in there if not thats a good cycle. imo


----------



## Tyler3295 (Jun 14, 2010)

unclem said:


> bro they told you, take sust 250mg mon- thurs and proviron 25- 50mg ed throut your cycle use the clomid after your last shot 10days to 3 wks 100mg 3-5 days and 50mg the rest of the way. if u can get some hcg in there if not thats a good cycle. imo



Nobody told him anything actually.. His first post was bumping a 6.5 year old thread..


----------

